# food plots



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

what is a good thing to grow in northern minnesota to benefit deer? im looking for something hardy and fairly ez to grow. what brands are the best?

thanks 
gunth


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Biologic-they have the stuff specially made for colder climates


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

There are a few different ones that will work. This year im trying Honey Hole by Antler King.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

i have had good luck with fridgid forage


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Frigid Farms out of Bemidji


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

frigid forage, brings in turkeys and deer for me in so. mn


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

FIRGID FORAGE GOT BOUGHT OUT THEY DO NOT MAKE THAT BRAND ANY MORE


----------

